# Aftermarket Headlight Poll!



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I despise halos and cheesy led drl arrays but thats the norm for most aftermarket headlamps. But if I HAVE to choose between those two I would opt for #2. I dislike the wavy led drl on #1.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

In all honesty, ill probably not wire the DRL's. I like the look of the halo ring (in which ill replace the LED's in the Halo's with Red LED's :laugh


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You looked at these two?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

What is the link for those?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

To be frank, both will suck in terms of light output. Get a retrofit job or follow xtreme's recommendation for upgrading harness.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> What is the link for those?


Just go to ebay and search for "cruze projectors" and you'll find plenty of vendors selling both styles.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> To be frank, both will suck in terms of light output. Get a retrofit job or follow xtreme's recommendation for upgrading harness.


Wouldn't I still be able to use that upgrade wiring harness with these + the HID's?



evo77 said:


> Just go to ebay and search for "cruze projectors" and you'll find plenty of vendors selling both styles.


I really don't want to buy ebay headlights


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> To be frank, both will suck in terms of light output. Get a retrofit job or follow xtreme's recommendation for upgrading harness.


I didn't want to say this for fear of being called a troll, but I am very skeptical that these headlights are anything more than cosmetic given the fact that they're littered with LEDs and halos. I like to know exactly what projector is being used and it's quality. Unfortunately, a good retrofit is much more expensive. 

You would have to upgrade the wiring harness to install these, but you'd be upgrading the harness so you'd have enough power to allow the ballasts to operate properly, not to improve the lighting output. Once HIDs are lit, they'll stay lit with 20W less energy consumption over halogens.


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

I think they both look cheap. I would leave them alone, or like someone else said, retrofit with some quality HID's.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> I really don't want to buy ebay headlights


The links you posted are by a vendor who sells on ebay.

And most ebay vendors have their own website. Just search around.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant say Im a fan of those either. I like the halo look but those LEDs in there sort of ruin it. Maybe some regular WHITE bulbs in there would look nice in the stock slot. Perhaps you could have some halos custom made? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you need a third choice in you poll...............NEITHER!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> In all honesty, ill probably not wire the DRL's. I like the look of the halo ring (in which ill replace the LED's in the Halo's with Red LED's :laugh


Be careful especially living in NY changing the led's to red is illegal.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> To be frank, both will suck in terms of light output. Get a retrofit job or follow xtreme's recommendation for upgrading harness.


That's not true about the light output! Especially if he's installing HID's in them. I have option 1 installed on my car and they are just fine with HID's in them. I use to drive around with my fog lights on at night just to see better. With this projector kit and HID's installed I don't have to run my fog lights. I can drive up next to a car and it's lights won't even reflect off rd signs but mine reflect off rd signs 1/2mile+ away. Here's a pic off the light down a dark alley, doing exactly what projectors are suppose to do and emitting a str8 forward beam. The does not scatter like regular lights. Everyone has their own opinion about retrofit vs kit but no matter what u have everyone's light output will differ depending on bulbs, ballast or harnest etc


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

evo77 said:


> The links you posted are by a vendor who sells on ebay.
> 
> And most ebay vendors have their own website. Just search around.


U are correct. I actually purchased mine off ebay through a vendor and believe it or not they were $80 cheaper on ebay than if I would have purchased them from the vendor site. @ Jnoobs I understand your concern but no worries as long as u purchase your kit through a vendor on ebay and not from someone who is selling it used.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Be careful especially living in NY changing the led's to red is illegal.


The way I understand it in MI is that you cant have a "blue" light next to a red light, in this case wouldn't happen. 

And i am definitely digging those bci26401. However I think I am going to disable the DRL's.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> The way I understand it in MI is that you cant have a "blue" light next to a red light, in this case wouldn't happen.
> 
> And i am definitely digging those bci26401. However I think I am going to disable the DRL's.


Oh ok I thought u lived in NY, must have been looking at someone else's comment. Yea I don't care too much for my lights burning during the daytime so I just turn them off and run the parking lights and the LED lights. Instead of disabling the DRL's completely why not just turn them off manually by the light control switch? I'm not sure how the1LT light control works but that's how I do mine when I don't want them running during the daytime. It's a good feature so my opinion is I wouldn't disable it completely.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Oh ok I thought u lived in NY, must have been looking at someone else's comment. Yea I don't care too much for my lights burning during the daytime so I just turn them off and run the parking lights and the LED lights. Instead of disabling the DRL's completely why not just turn them off manually by the light control switch? I'm not sure how the1LT light control works but that's how I do mine when I don't want them running during the daytime. It's a good feature so my opinion is I wouldn't disable it completely.


What did you splice your Halos into? Or by LED, are you referring to the Halos?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

On a side note could we get a weather group buy going? Maybe get a discount? I like the head lamps but im happy with what i got. Really would like to see something different on the rear. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If i had to choose, I'd say option 2 being seeing option 1 too much.

Retrofit> all options

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> What did you splice your Halos into? Or by LED, are you referring to the Halos?


Sorry I was referring to running LED and Halos instead of burning the regular lights during the day. When I start my car during the day only my running lights come on but the LED and Halos don't come on until I turn the control switch..but if I start it at night the LED and Halos automatically come on . I'm not sure if the guy wired them correctly but I'd prefer it the opposite.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Sorry I was referring to running LED and Halos instead of burning the regular lights during the day. When I start my car during the day only my running lights come on but the LED and Halos don't come on until I turn the control switch..but if I start it at night the LED and Halos automatically come on . I'm not sure if the guy wired them correctly but I'd prefer it the opposite.



I see. Thats actually the better way to do it. Only because running Halo's all the time (referring to more driving during the day than at night) can decrease their lifetime since these are LED and not CCFL halo's (from what i understand).


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I see. Thats actually the better way to do it. Only because running Halo's all the time (referring to more driving during the day than at night) can decrease their lifetime since these are LED and not CCFL halo's (from what i understand).


Oh ok..I didn't think of that


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Sorry I was referring to running LED and Halos instead of burning the regular lights during the day. When I start my car during the day only my running lights come on but the LED and Halos don't come on until I turn the control switch..but if I start it at night the LED and Halos automatically come on . I'm not sure if the guy wired them correctly but I'd prefer it the opposite.


That to me sounds like they are wired backwards. Your LEDs should be the DRL, aka they should be on during the day and your HIDs should be on during the night. I just got my lights in, I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> That to me sounds like they are wired backwards. Your LEDs should be the DRL, aka they should be on during the day and your HIDs should be on during the night. I just got my lights in, I will let you know how they work out.


 ok thanks


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

For CHEVROLET Cruze LED Head Lamp Angel Eyes 2009 to 2011 V8 Type, View Cruze Headlamp, OEM Product Details from Guangzhou Liyuan Automobile Center Yonghong Automobile Accessories Trading Firm on Alibaba.com


In the link above is the lights i will be installing. I will have to get them rewired i know, but am wondering if you guys have any suggestions. They use H7/D2H for the Low and H1 for the High (they come with a set of H1's). 


My question is that the stock cruze is H13 and the new headlight takes H7's, will this be difficult to rework the lighting??
I know there is a conversion HID system that takes it from your stock lighting to a new one and i shop at HIDextra.com (used them before with great results). 


I guess ill have to wait until i get them to a tech to figure out what my next step is. I just loved the way this set looked on our Cruze's and had to get them. I know its do'able but wanted to ask you guys first hand if you have ran into this type of wiring. thanks.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

No retiring needed for the h7. The h7 is just a different size


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> No retiring needed for the h7. The h7 is just a different size
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Thanks, i know the bulb is longer/wider i think but that is no problem since it will be going into a new unit not stock unit. I am just wondering how i will get these connected. Now that instead of 2 bulbs there will be 4. 2 high / 2 low.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> For CHEVROLET Cruze LED Head Lamp Angel Eyes 2009 to 2011 V8 Type, View Cruze Headlamp, OEM Product Details from Guangzhou Liyuan Automobile Center Yonghong Automobile Accessories Trading Firm on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> In the link above is the lights i will be installing. I will have to get them rewired i know, but am wondering if you guys have any suggestions. They use H7/D2H for the Low and H1 for the High (they come with a set of H1's).
> ...


 Jnoobs is right, H7 and H13 are just different size fitment. Most kits will no longer take the stock bulb size. The only time u have to do any wiring is when u decide to install HID bulbs. Nice kit by the way


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> Jnoobs is right, H7 and H13 are just different size fitment. Most kits will no longer take the stock bulb size. The only time u have to do any wiring is when u decide to install HID bulbs. Nice kit by the way


thanks. As mentioned above, how does that work now that the low beam and high beam are two different bulbs? Since the stock harness goes to the high/low beam, now there are 2 main bulbs per unit instead of one? I know there are other lights out there that do that too, like the ones you see on CarID. Just wondering how this one will match up to those. I will know more once the unit is in had. It just cleared Customs in San Fran so i know it will be here in 1-3 days.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> thanks. As mentioned above, how does that work now that the low beam and high beam are two different bulbs? Since the stock harness goes to the high/low beam, now there are 2 main bulbs per unit instead of one? I know there are other lights out there that do that too, like the ones you see on CarID. Just wondering how this one will match up to those. I will know more once the unit is in had. It just cleared Customs in San Fran so i know it will be here in 1-3 days.


 I'm not an electrical guy but from what I could tell when I received my kit , there is wiring already coming from the back of your kit. So basically, when u go to hook the up the lights all u have to do is connect it to the existing factory wiring which is what they call plug and play. Now if the kit you purchased was made to wire to foreign Cruze then it won't plug and play with the American Cruze therefore you'll have to do some wiring but more than likely it's plug and play until u put HID in the kit.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Got the lights in last night. Only have the low beams done so far. Was tired of rolling around on the cold pavement haha. Couple things... the bumper is a bioch to take off. As far as the lights go and plugs go. They are wired backwards. The drls come on at night and the low beams at day. To fix this you will have to reverse the wiring. That is something for another day. As far as having two bulbs its pretty plug and play. You remove the halogen that they come with, unplug the wiring off the back of it. It has a white and black wire going into a black plug (its two ways can unplug from both sides, take the entire black plug off the bulb). Plug your red and black cables on your new HID light into these, slide the bulb in. You'll have to cut holes into the casing for the new plugs to come out. Not a big deal, just make it small enough the grommet on the new bulb cover the hole. Then the plugs on the back of the housing plug in to your stock harness, you'll use the locks from the old lights on these new plugs so keep them handy.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> Got the lights in last night. Only have the low beams done so far. Was tired of rolling around on the cold pavement haha. Couple things... the bumper is a bioch to take off. As far as the lights go and plugs go. They are wired backwards. The drls come on at night and the low beams at day. To fix this you will have to reverse the wiring. That is something for another day. As far as having two bulbs its pretty plug and play. You remove the halogen that they come with, unplug the wiring off the back of it. It has a white and black wire going into a black plug (its two ways can unplug from both sides, take the entire black plug off the bulb). Plug your red and black cables on your new HID light into these, slide the bulb in. You'll have to cut holes into the casing for the new plugs to come out. Not a big deal, just make it small enough the grommet on the new bulb cover the hole. Then the plugs on the back of the housing plug in to your stock harness, you'll use the locks from the old lights on these new plugs so keep them handy.


Which projector kit to u have, chrome or black housing? Got any pics?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> Which projector kit to u have, chrome or black housing? Got any pics?


The black housing. I'll take some pics when I get the chance.


----------

